#    ,

## ta6a32

!
,      .      ,   .
 !

----------

- ,,- - 0 % , -12.
   180    ( , ,           (   ),            .     , ,    .    .   " "             ,   4      ..

----------


## ta6a32

1/ c 0%, /, -12  .       /   ,   ?
2/    ?
3/  -    ,       ... ???
4/          .    ?
5/       20.09. -     3.     4 ???       20.10     ?
6/   ,      /?

----------

2.       ?
3.      50 .  .
4.   .
5. ,    0%  .
6.         ?

----------

1.    
4.   2 ..-       ,

----------


## ta6a32

2.  ?   ...    .  ,         .          ???     ,   -12 ???

----------


## ta6a32

/  2 .???     ?

----------

> 


      (  1-   ),  .    .





> ?


    ?

----------


## ta6a32

> ?


  ...   ,   , !

----------


## ta6a32

,   .      0%    /   ,       ?

----------

?     0        .  /     ,    .

----------


## 008

, !  !     50  .,      .      ?         ?     CMR  (      ?)   . !

----------

,   .  ,    ???                - -12, . ,  ,   ,         ,                   ,    ,  ,

----------


## 008

?    CMR    ?  ?

----------

..   ....

----------

?
,   .

----------


## mectermannabe

,                   ,    2 000 000,00 .,     ,     .     ,      .

----------

.  ""    .    138-.

----------


## Zinaida86

,  !
  :   2013    ,      0 %,         2012 ,       . 
             ,      :       (     ),        500  ,             -     ( ,    ,     ,  ,   ,      ,         ).
    ,  ,    .    .    (    ,         )        ,  ,    -,     ,     ,    ,     ,     .          . ,   ,       ,     ,    . 
  ,    .       ,     ?
  !

----------

> 500


  ?       ?

----------


## Zinaida86

> ?       ?


    .   ,  500   2 .
    .       .

----------

> .   ,  500   2 .
>     .       .


     .          . 
     : 
         5 000,00  .
     / ,      50 000,00  
    29.12.2010 2557-,     27.02.2011        15.06.2004 "    ,          ."
       ,                   50 000  .

----------

> .       ,


 .   .

----------


## 008

! , ,  .    ,             2- ?  ?

----------

0      .

----------


## 1973

> .   .


,              ,   ,   ?
   ,       (       ),     ... 
 ,   ,       ...

----------

> .   " "


          ..    , ,    ,        .

----------

> ..    , ,    ,        .


       .     .     ,             .       ,   .

----------

> .


        ?
       ,      ,     ..   ?

----------

,       .    .        .     - ,           ,   .    ,    .  .

----------

!
, ,         :
.      - -12, ?
.      ,   .?

----------


## 008

> 0      .


!       CMR . ((    ,   ?

----------

.     // ?

----------


## 008

-    .      .         ?      .

----------


## 008

,     ?

----------

. http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=366806&page=13    , -                  . 




> 


     ?

----------


## 008

> . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=366806&page=13    , -                  . 
> 
>      ?


, .     , ,  .    ?     -    ,     .       ,     (

----------


## 008

,     -  ,   :CMR        

 -  (CMR)      0%     ,     .      ,  CMR   -     1-.

(    30.05.2013  -3-3/1928@) (http://www.eg-online.ru/news/214901/)

----------


## 008

**,   ,        ?       -1 ,       (

----------


## Shelma27

. 
     .    .   ,  .. ,    ..   .  .       ,       ,     .           ?   -     .

----------

> . 
>      .    .   ,  .. ,    ..   .  .       ,       ,     .           ?   -     .


           .     , CMR.      . 
     .    - .

----------

,   ,  /   ,  ,      ( ),     ?      ..   -   18%  ?          12%    18%,          ?      , ..    .

----------


## Shelma27

> .     , CMR.      . 
>      .    - .


  .
     ,  .       -    ?

----------

> .
>      ,  .       -    ?


    .       .    ,   .        .      ,   .

----------

> ,   ,  /   ,  ,      ( ),     ?      ..   -   18%  ?          12%    18%,          ?      , ..    .


         .    ,       .       .       .

----------

> .    ,       .       .       .


,      ,               ...      ?

----------

?  .

----------

, ..   ""   ( )  .

----------

,  ,               ...            "0"  ,       ,        ?

----------

,   ?           .     .

----------

... ,   ,            - ,         ,          .

----------

> ... ,   ,            - ,         ,          .


       7 .

----------

> .


         .

----------

7  ,   ?

----------

> 7  ,   ?


  ?           ?

----------

,

----------

?   -    7 ,         .

----------

!
  ,     ,        ,     0  ,  !

----------

! ,  .    ,           .       (  ).     ?

----------

> 


 ?

----------

> ?

----------

?   ?      - ?

----------

[QUOTE=;54354944]  ?   ?      - ?[/QUOT
 :yes: . 
   .     ,    (    )   . 
      ,

----------

?        ?           .

----------


## AlevtinaS

!   ..)     .   .  1200. -12  , -1  ,           .     .  -       
1.    ?(       - .5 000-)
2.    ,      ( ,    ),     
3. - CMR,     - 
   -05,09,14,    ?
 ,      .     - ,       ,     .     ,    05,09,14,        20,09,14
 !

----------

1. .      50 . USD
2.    ,    




> 


 ?

----------


## AlevtinaS

> 1. .      50 . USD
> 2.    ,    
> 
>  ?


    -1      ?  ?
     , ..     . .       ?

----------


## AlevtinaS

,   -1   ,   ..
  ,      .     ,  -1,     .
 -12-05,09,14
 -1- 11,09,14
    15,09,14
     .?   ?

----------

,   .

----------


## AlevtinaS

, , -         ,     ,       ,    ?

----------

.        ,         .

----------


## AlevtinaS

> .        ,         .


        .       ?     -         ?

----------


## -

> ?        ?


, ,         ( ),     ,   ,   -  .

   0%  ..   - .

  -            -              -    ...           ,   ()   *       (   * ),      -   .

  -  () ,    -   , **     -        -   .      ,              -   ;

    ?          ?      ,         ?

----------

> ?


 




> -   ,





> ,   ()          (    ),      -   .


         - :
_          14.04.2010 N 3-1-05/284      () ,                       ()   (     ()          ),   ,   , ,     .

                ()     12.1, 12.2, 12.3, 12.4          (,   1  1951 .      1  2009 .).

4.   ,  28 .
_




> ?


   ? 0   ,    , ..          ?

----------


## -

, .

   ,         -    ?

----------

,  ! ,   .

----------


## Tatta77

, 
    -      ?

----------


## Dimok52

.    .     , ..   .        .   -12             ?

----------

.

----------

,,. ()       B ()  .        ()   .""    "" ,   - "", ""    .""  . ""  . 300 000 .  ??    ?     ,   ?

----------

.  -12            ( ).
-          .     0

----------

.        ( ,    , ,   ).    ,           ,      ,    .  ,          ,       ,      ?        (      , .. )      ,  ?      -,             ?

----------

